# Day 1 on my Thirty Two TM-Two's



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad things worked out for you man!:thumbsup:

Hopefully tomorrow I will have some good news when I go to my LBS.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

crash77 said:


> Glad things worked out for you man!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I will have some good news when I go to my LBS.


Thanks man, I feel so much better that all this research and time actually paid off, I hope the same goes for you. Just for your information, I have a pretty skinny foot and these things were glued to my foot bro, its ridiculous. Granted I'm coming from Salomon boots that are so old they should be on exhibit at the Smithsonian, they really did feel great.

All I did was go down a half size after trying the Lashed at my Local shop and they fit great. I forget if these were ever in the running for you, but definitely don't count them out on account that they may be too wide for you.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

What is your sneaker size and what size of boots did you get?


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> What is your sneaker size and what size of boots did you get?


Generally I'm a 9.5. But my Nike Air Force One's are a since 9. I tried the 32 Lashed in the 9.5 and the tow box was HUGE!! But of course they didn't have the 9 for me to try.

However I also know that the Lashed has the Level 3 liner where as the TM-Two has the level 4 liner so I figured there would be a more plush liner. So that being said I took a gamble and ordered the 9 from Dogfunk knowing that worse comes to worse I sent them back. But I'm a real happy camper.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got a pair of TM-Two's in. Living in TX  it's hard to try on different boots, so I'm pretty thankful for decent online places with free shipping and no hassle returns. I tried the Lashed in an 8.5 (I wear a 9 in street shoes), and had some heel hold issues even though the boot seemed to fit my foot pretty tight. The TM-Two's are 8.5 as well, and while it is a total pain to actually get my foot in the boot, once it's on it fits like a glove more or less. Heel hold seems awesome, roomy toe box, pretty comfy but had a little bit of pressure on the outside widest part of my right foot...might have had the inner laces or the lower laces too tight :dunno: I might try heat molding them to get rid of that one pressure point but other than that these things seem awesome so far. I'll get to test them out next week in Tahoe :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So the TM-Twos sound a little narrower than the Lashed?

I have heel hold issues with the Lashed as well.


----------



## DrEwTiMe (Dec 13, 2012)

TBomb said:


> Heel hold seems awesome, roomy toe box, pretty comfy but had a little bit of pressure on the outside widest part of my right foot...might have had the inner laces or the lower laces too tight :dunno: I might try heat molding them to get rid of that one pressure point but other than that these things seem awesome so far. I'll get to test them out next week in Tahoe :thumbsup:


Thats funny that the exact place and foot as my only tight spot as well. Since my last boots were basically falling apart I am used to really having to crank my boots so its very possible that I chocked the circulation out of my foot. After I loosened the boot it eased the pressure but still felt that one little pinch probably due to the fact I already aggravated that area. 

Man your lucky!! I hit Tohoe last year and only wish I could afford to go back again this year with my new gear!




jdang307 said:


> So the TM-Twos sound a little narrower than the Lashed?
> 
> I have heel hold issues with the Lashed as well.


For me personally they were significantly narrower.. Granted I tried the Lashed in the 9.5 and the TM-Two in the 9 the TM-Two just felt like it had more to it and that made my foot feel a lot more supported and snug all the way around.


----------



## TBomb (Dec 29, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> So the TM-Twos sound a little narrower than the Lashed?
> 
> I have heel hold issues with the Lashed as well.


For me, the TM-Two's seem narrower in the heel but less pressure/more room overall in the rest of the foot, with the exception of that one pressure point I mentioned. Generally speaking, the TM-Two just fits better than the Lashed for me, and of the 5 or so pairs of boots I've owned/tried over the years, they fit better out of the box than any of them :thumbsup:


----------

